# how much is my system worth ?



## speaker price (Aug 1, 2017)

hi i have 4 jbl 4646a-8 with 2 2226 transducers 4 bbl 2446h horn drivers and 4 large horns a few minor scratches but in very good condition wanting to sell in uk but i am not an expert in speakers and would like to know what they are worth please could you let me know


----------

